# Organizing Woes



## JimO (May 20, 2007)

We've been out 3x's now and I still have not figured out how to keep it organized. Each time I change my mind and decide to do everything different. Plus I'm having issues with the cupboards opening while driving and I come inside to a mess. So far its been somewhat of a PITA, because it takes so long to get it ready and clean it up. I know with time this will get better, but goodness this momma wants a break too.

Also, do you wash the sheets every trip? I have so far, but then it seems silly since we only slept in them 2 nights.


----------



## the eubies (Sep 7, 2006)

Can't help with the organizing yet. But I know what you mean. We are on our second outing and I am still filling the trailer with essentials. I am hoping that once everything is loaded, I can leave it in the trailer and not have to reload so much each trip.

I think it takes some trial and error as far as what goes where. I have looked through the modification section to see what people do for storage. Use the search feature, medicine cabinet, wardrobe etc.

There are bars that can be put at the front of the cupboards to keep things from coming out. They are at Camping World.

Beth


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I have some real small bungee cords i wrap around the knobs to keep the doors closed.I bungee the pantry to the refer hinge too.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

We have had our camper for over a year and been on about 12 trips. We are still figuring out where to put stuff, but it gets better every trip, and we keep figuring out what we want to change. The camper stays stocked with just about everything except food and the items we need to bring from the house (prescriptions, cell phone chargers, cameras, etc.)

My wife tipically washes the sheets if we have been at the beach, or if we have had a campfire; otherwise, we will take several trips before washing them.

Here was our solution to the pantry drawers. It gave us a bit more storage and holds the drawers in place. Go to my gallery to get some more detail. Others have used different solutions, so do a search and you will find many helpful hints.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

It is a process - AND a matter of personal taste/preference. We've had Puff for a year and, just when I think it's all organized and "feeling right", I learn what another Outbacker does and - POOF! - "gotta try that, too!!" But that's 1/2 the fun!!! Coming from wilderness tent camping, there are only so many ways to organize a milk crate.....and a canoe!

Heck! I may always be tinkering with how I have my house organized....


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

For the pantry I put a shoe stopper on each sliding drawer. Somebody had suggested this and it works great. Bought them at the dollar store and my pantry never opens when we travel. I don't wash the sheets every trip expecially if its just a couple nights at a time. I never leave anything in the medecine cabinet when on the road.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

To help with stuff falling out of the cabinets, we use these cupboard bars and they work great. DW also came up with the idea of using the padded "bags", like you would put china in, to place all of the plates and bowls. Between these two things, we have been fortunate to not have everything spill onto the floor even if the cabinet door(s) open.

Paul


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I've lined all of my cabinets w/ Wonderliner, I also use Cupboard Bars in cabinets & the fridge & I bungee the cabinet handles that I can. I have also put in the cabinet racks & a lot of baskets.

Tami


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

My DH would call me the Queen of lists!! I used to make them for every trip, now I have it saved to the computer, I print it off, write down for the kids how much of each clothes item to pack. I also use it to take inventory and make sure I have enough of the usual stuff. I keep just about everything I can in the camper, we just add, clothes, food and anything else we need to use at the present time. I've kept a travel bucket with cosmetic items, extra toothbrushes, toothpaste, etc. It's nice to be able to grab it and go.

We also have problems with a couple of drawer opening, I use the gripper material in all of my cupboards. The $ store is the perfect place to get that and a lot of other things for the camper.

Like everyone else said, it's trial and error. I just spent last weekend rearranging everything. About the time you get it just the way you want, it'll be time to upgrade. LOL









Dawn & George 
26RS


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Okay - I'll put in my 2 cents worth - Yes, it takes quite a few trips in order to feel comfortable with where things are located, are the items in the right spot to make things easy, etc. I have a tiny notebook I keep in the trailer. Whenever I realize I don't have what I need or the supply is low I write it in the notebook and the next time I shop, whether while camping or back at home, I get the item. Also, I keep pantry stocked with basic items and then before we are going camping I write down how many days we'll be gone and how many breakfast, lunch and dinners we may need. I keep a crockpot in the trailer at all times. Have made meatballs and sauce in it, a whole chicken, and sauerkraut and hot dogs. Easy meals. We also bought stack type plastic drawers to go in the closets. Everyone in our family has their own drawer for socks, undies and pjs. All jackets/sweatshirts are hung together in one of the closets. All shoe items we store in a long but not deep tub and are placed under the bunks. We each have our own small plastic bin with our toiletry items kept in the linen closet. Good luck, hope this helps.









-Hope


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We don't change the sheets after every trip, unless it has been a long one. What is the normal interval at home?
I have the liner stuff, and it really helps. Our '03 didn't have the drawers in the pantry, but DH got them for me. We just put a piece of wood across the front of each one when traveling, so nothing slides out. The drawer between almost always slides out. I have thought of putting a childproof latch on it, but that might be a pain the rest of the time.
We keep cooking stuff, tablesettings, staples, toiletries, towels and other such things. If it is needed in the house, we likely need it in the camper. Note, I said need.
During the summer we keep a bag with spare clothes packed and in the camper. We also keep the camper plugged in and the fridge running with condiments in it.

Enjoy fixing up your camper to suit YOU. Make it yours.


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

I've only done a few things so far, as far as organizing goes. My favorite is the little 3 drawer plastic thing I put in the linen closet. It holds so much stuff! Here's a link to pics of the little things I've done.

http://ca.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/watervall...m/ph//my_photos

As Wolfwood said, I too think organizing the OB is an ongoing process. There are just too many good "I've gotta try that" ideas to be found on this site!!

I do wash the sheets after every camping trip, and I always have, just because I like to get the smell of campfire smoke out of them.

We've never had any cupboards or drawers come open during transit (except the medicine cabinet...everything from it now rides in the sink) but maybe a child lock would hold the doors closed. Something like this....

http://www.safety1st.com/product.asp?productID=202

Cheryl


----------



## JimO (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips. Our 2nd trip out we had a bottle of syrup come out of the pantry and spilled everywhere. It had to be the biggest mess to clean up. I'm kinda in the stage where I organize and then the next trip out decide it doesn't work. I tried having just one set of clothes in the trailer too, but so far that was a bust too. I guess its just getting used to the cramped quarters for our family. I'm sure it will work out.











watervalleykampers said:


> I've only done a few things so far, as far as organizing goes. My favorite is the little 3 drawer plastic thing I put in the linen closet. It holds so much stuff! Here's a link to pics of the little things I've done.
> 
> http://ca.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/watervall...m/ph//my_photos
> 
> ...


Cheryl,

I LOVE everything you did. I think I might be copying everything you did.







Thanks for posting the pics.

Jeni


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I use the oven to store bread and chips. They do not get crushed this way

Thor


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I pack the kids bikes and stuff but my DW does all the main organizing.

She stocks the fridge, takes care of all the food and household items for the trip. Truth be told, I suffer from "MRB" (Male Refrigerator Blindness). She can tell me where the mayo is from back in our den but I can't even find it standing in the open fridge door.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Are guys allowed to post in here?!?!









Anyway, we have a couple of tubs of things that come out between trips (sand toys for the kids, medicine for the kids, etc.). That way I can reload the basics in under an hour. There are also some tubs that stay in the storage areas (swimming stuff, basic tools, picnic stuff). I also have a running list of food items to pack. I'd say between food, clothes, and other stuff, I can pack the trailer in 2 hours for a 1 week trip. Probably ~1 hour for a weekend.

Of course DW still stays up until midnight throwing stuff in randomly.


----------

